# ntop error



## wonslung (Dec 11, 2009)

I just installed ntop on FreeBSD 8.0 from ports and i keep getting this error over and over:


```
[warn] kevent: Bad file descriptor
```
after running the start up script.

any ideas?

i googled this error and couldn't find a solution, i saw someone suggest to mount /proc but it's already mounted.

edit:
just found this patch:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=139361

going to try it.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 11, 2009)

well that didn't work...i tried the patch..no such luck...even tried to manually update the files with twhat i see in the patch but i get Need an operator errors

i figured it out, i needed to use TAB and not spaces, it seems to be building now.



EDIT:

it built, but this didn't solve the problem.....still get this stupid error.


----------

